# Chemi pure blue



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried this product? I've just added a big to a Aqua Clear filter on my tank and my clove polyps have turned a dark purple and are wilting. I think it's more the new flow of the filter that's bugging them but I'm not sure...


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

how long have u had been using it?
im using chemi pure elite but just picked up some blue to try also so i will be following your thread


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

looks like chemi pure elite with (a purigen like) additive, might be cheeper to go with the basic chemi pure elite and purigen since the purigen can be recharged and reused.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had used chemi pure in the past and found that most of my gsp, clove polyps, and xenia all died. I found that it stripped the water of needed nutrients. 

Once I stopped using it my xenia came back happy but my gsp ended up dying off 
Guess I found a way to kill gsp!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

blunthead said:


> how long have u had been using it?
> im using chemi pure elite but just picked up some blue to try also so i will be following your thread


I added it three days ago. I'm thinking the clove polyps don't like the flow of the new filter I had to add... But with the skimmer, HOB refugiums, power heads... I'm out of space...

Sadly I don't have a sump...


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I had used chemi pure in the past and found that most of my gsp, clove polyps, and xenia all died. I found that it stripped the water of needed nutrients.
> 
> Once I stopped using it my xenia came back happy but my gsp ended up dying off
> Guess I found a way to kill gsp!


Dumb question...what's GSP?


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Norman said:


> Dumb question...what's GSP?


Green star polyps ;-)


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

JamesHurst said:


> Green star polyps ;-)


I love green star polyps. I'm a pro at killing them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

You are always trying to deal with the results instead of dealing with cause. 
please change the order and enjoy clear tanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> You are always trying to deal with the results instead of dealing with cause.
> please change the order and enjoy clear tanks


How so?

I thought that there should be some sort of chemical filtration?

I rearranged the tank on the weekend and added more rock. I moved the clove polyps into an area with less flow and they're back to normal. Everything in the tank is doing well, the skimmer is very busy and the algae isn't as crazy. I feel that the new refugium, rock, shorter lighting period, perhaps the chemi pure blue (?) and more frequent water changes are all helping. The water is crystal clear.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

Their are quite a few chem filtrations like running purigeb, chemi pure elite, phosphate pads, phosphate reactors... They definitely help but ideally in a balanced reef tank we need to make sure we don't over feed and do normal water changes with ro di water, use good salt.. Etc... Solve the problem before it hits... Normal beginner misteak is to over feed


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

kwsjimmy said:


> Their are quite a few chem filtrations like running purigeb, chemi pure elite, phosphate pads, phosphate reactors... They definitely help but ideally in a balanced reef tank we need to make sure we don't over feed and do normal water changes with ro di water, use good salt.. Etc... Solve the problem before it hits... Normal beginner misteak is to over feed


For sure. And leave the lights on too long...and miss water changes. That's how you learn. My tank is just a 30G without a sump. One day...


----------

